# DirecWAY Just Got Faster



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Hughes Network Systems has launched a new Web accelerator feature for DirecWAY customers that can boost Web-browsing speeds for the satellite broadband service by 30 to 50 percent.

The Web Accelerator feature is part of a free, downloadable service pack available to DirecWAY users in the "downloads" section of www.mydirecway.com, a site available only to subscribers of the high-speed broadband Internet service.

"We continually strive to provide our DirecWAY customers with cutting edge products and services to enhance their Internet experience," said Peter Gulla, vice president of consumer sales and marketing at HNS. "Our Web Accelerator feature further improves our users' broadband browsing experience by making web pages load faster."

HNS said it anticipates additional DirecWAY feature enhancements in the near future, including robust, interactive billing support and new Web e-mail.

From SkyReport (Used with Permission)


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Now they just have to figure out a way to get it 30 to 50 percent *cheaper*!


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

web accelerator <> more bandwidth.


----------



## Lorax (Apr 22, 2002)

I wonder why as a subscriber to the service I wasnt informed of this? As it is - its godawful slow....Really not much faster than dialup in many ways....Only downloading files & content is significantly faster....Actual web browsing is basically the same as dial up with much less reliability....

I cannot see this servicew surviving - as soon as my contract is up - I am out of it....


----------



## BearsFan (Apr 22, 2002)

I would *love* to get DirecWay for my PC, but I'm waiting until the prices drop down to the $29.99 or less per month range. 

This HAS to happen sooner or later...I hope.

--BearsFan


----------

